# Headquarters



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Figured I'd do a thread for the new office/shop remodel. 

So I'm going to go ahead and say it should take 5 months at the most, I'm figuring on moving in next August. LOL.

Got a lot of things up things up in the air as far as capital and cash flow, don't want to spend money anywhere I can save it on this thing. One of these days maybe I'll be rich and be able to sub out everything on our own stuff, that day sure ain't today though. LOL.

Will most likely form and set rebar, hire finishers. My brother and I will run our own DWVs and rough in

We will frame it in the evenings and weekends like we did our houses. I'll have a couple guys works Friday and Saturday to set trusses and may have a couple do the siding. My dad will cut for us. 

Sub wiring

Were thinking about using 5 Mini Splits off of a multi-unit condenser. Each office and two in the reception area. Definitely sub that out as well.

Sub spray foam

We will roof it with single lock standing seam

Hang the rock, sub TFT

My guys will do cabinets, I may do my built in book shelves. 

My dad and brother and I will do the trim 

I don't paint

I don't set tile

I don't do floors

We can build the screen porch why maybe 72 Chevy does all that lol

Mason will do out door kitchen 

We will see if it goes down like that. Lol

Shop will get FC board and batten and Boral mechanical fastener stone wainscott 

Whole shop needs revamped inside and major clean out





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Day 1 -

Demo guy actually showed. Good man. Demo start tomorrow









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WTF????

no high rise????

how you gonna compete with kiewit, bechtel & teichert???

where's the heli-pad going???


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Floor plan









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> WTF????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just trying to quit paying rent....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

What are all the other buildings on the lot?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> What are all the other buildings on the lot?


There is two sheds getting knocked down, and the one in the back that needs to be finished on the outside and painted is my project managers/supers offices 

That yellow shed we will cut off foundation and tote down the rode for an old lady. Good shed. Built like a brick chit house - my old man built for my mama to do laundry ! 

Shop is to the right 75 ft. I'll include in the thread as it's finished put redone









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> There is two sheds getting knocked down, and the one in the back that needs to be finished on the outside and painted is my project managers/supers offices
> 
> That yellow shed we will cut off foundation and tote down the rode for an old lady. Good shed. Built like a brick chit house - my old man built for my mama to do laundry !
> 
> ...


Fun fact:

This building (before two add ons) was a weight room my dad built (we helped ) when I was a young kid man. He bought a full weight set for us as well

When we first started this deal we remodeled, he and I poured two grade beams and reframe the door with the walls in place. My brother helped on vacation from college. We used as an office before moving into town 

My mom had far left desk, I had middle (never there at that time), old man far right 

Joys of buying family homestead. Everywhere you look are memories and nostalgia 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm down for the floors-they'll be some nice finishes to compliment the trim. Not sure if anyone knows I was 72chevy, sure do miss that truck. 

holler when it's trim to set trusses


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

AustinDB said:


> I'm down for the floors-they'll be some nice finishes to compliment the trim. Not sure if anyone knows I was 72chevy, sure do miss that truck.
> 
> holler when it's trim to set trusses


I will holler. I'm still contemplating cutting it in, I think I've got most of the material in my lumber Bays, but I don't know how much work I have to do to straighten them up. 

The front office on the left is mine, putting hardwood Maple I took out of a gym and there, main areas Mesquite flooring we have left over from having some build up, the rest should be tile.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you saving some of those trees, or is this going to look like a shaved crotch?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Are you saving some of those trees, or is this going to look like a shaved crotch?


Definitely saving the trees. If you look on the floor plan it actually shows the oak tree in the front to the right of the front screen porch, the dark circle.

By the way Davis, I know you old timers are used to full on 70s beards, but shaved is pretty normal now, or at least very trimmed. 

The beard would be the one that would look out of place these days unless things have changed in the last 15 years. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL, I don't care either way. I just didn't know if the trees were going to be in the way or you were working around. I figured you'd work around, because those are some nice trees for that area. :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Definitely saving the trees. If you look on the floor plan it actually shows the oak tree in the front to the right of the front screen porch, the dark circle.
> 
> By the way Davis, I know you old timers are used to full on 70s beards, but shaved is pretty normal now, or at least very trimmed.
> 
> ...


My very large collection of 60's and 70's, uh, reading material would prove you very correct.

In fact, if you turned them upside down, they would look like a young Santa Claus.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> My very large collection of 60's and 70's, uh, reading material would prove you very correct.
> 
> In fact, if you turned them upside down, they would look like a young Santa Claus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My experience was 33 when I was 18. So she would be 51. Meaning she was born in 1968.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Still a pretty young thang... at least compared to many of the old goats around here.

As for beards. It's a crapshoot.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thought I'd seen and heard about everything, but never heard it called a beard. :laughing:

"Take just a beard-hair off it."


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

.....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Thought I'd seen and heard about everything, but never heard it called a beard. :laughing:
> 
> "Take just a beard-hair off it."


Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

hdavis said:


> LOL, I don't care either way. I just didn't know if the trees were going to be in the way or you were working around. I figured you'd work around, because those are some nice trees for that area. :thumbsup:


they take trees seriously around here, unless it's a cedar then they want to raze them. 

Austin requires trees to have 2x material banded around the trunks to stave off damage. Is that protocol in other cities around the country?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

AustinDB said:


> they take trees seriously around here, unless it's a cedar then they want to raze them.
> 
> 
> 
> Austin requires trees to have 2x material banded around the trunks to stave off damage. Is that protocol in other cities around the country?


You have to do that with most tree in Horseshoe bay, and marble falls. 

Marble falls wanted to make it where you couldn't cut oaks down. That city councilman lost a lot of business, wasn't reelected and didn't get anything else passed ever again. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

AustinDB said:


> they take trees seriously around here, unless it's a cedar then they want to raze them.


Everyone wants cedar gone so it doesn't suddenly become endangered species habitat.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Everyone wants cedar gone so it doesn't suddenly become endangered species habitat.


root rot disease is killing off our cedar trees.

also a bug kill is wiping out pine trees and has now started on the firs.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

griz said:


> root rot disease is killing off our cedar trees.
> 
> also a bug kill is wiping out pine trees and has now started on the firs.


I hate the bugs, we have emerald ash borers that mean you may as well cut down every ash. I think I have 2 more to go. Even worse, they'll get into maples.

Sorry to hear you're"re losing some of the softwood forest, that stuff always seems to spread.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

They finished in one day by the way. 

The man in the excavator was the son of my grandfather's ex-partner. They work together for a few years , and were great friends throughout

They died one month apart last year









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Headquarters......






Tom


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Pour day. Not looking forward to framing 102+ ....

I haven't had a set of bags on until 2 weeks ago for about a year… I guess almost 2 years, when I built my house

I'm glad I lost about 30 pounds, but I am going to do metcon in the gym instead of compound lifts for a few weeks and no BJJ lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

got time for nay trim??...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> got time for nay trim??...:whistling:laughing:


Always 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

griz said:


> root rot disease is killing off our cedar trees.
> 
> also a bug kill is wiping out pine trees and has now started on the firs.



What we call cedar out here is really ashe juniper.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Set all the trusses this morning. Deadwood, bracing and cut in gables and Dutch gables.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Switched front gable to radiant barrier - I'm not spray foaming the roof.

Roofer will start asap - my painter will just have to cut in. Siding should be on in a week, MEPS starts monday hopefully. 

Windows are late and I'm not happy, but I kept it to myself. They gave the windows and the solid core doors to us for low cost

Putting in a double steel door with an arch in the front.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought radiant barrier worked pretty well down there.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I thought radiant barrier worked pretty well down there.


Get in two attics in summer, one with no radiant and one with. You'll see it works lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Get in two attics in summer, one with no radiant and one with. You'll see it works lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I retrofitted a house with the kraft faced aluminized Mylar and got a 20 degree drop on a hot, sunny day. When my own house got redecked and a new roof, I had the roofer use OSB with the radiant barrier. Sun something or other I think. I don't think I got a 20 degree reduction, but it paid for its self pretty fast. If I was building new, I could have downsized the AC


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

hdavis said:


> I retrofitted a house with the kraft faced aluminized Mylar and got a 20 degree drop on a hot, sunny day. When my own house got redecked and a new roof, I had the roofer use OSB with the radiant barrier. Sun something or other I think. I don't think I got a 20 degree reduction, but it paid for its self pretty fast. If I was building new, I could have downsized the AC




Tell me more. About radiant barriers.


I have to reroof mine this year.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Hot and sunny Somers with mild winters where you are?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Fairly moderate. Willamette Valley, Oregon.

No more than a week of snow in the winter. It may get down into the teens for a week at the most.

Hundred degrees in the summer is rare, couple five days a year.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I retrofitted a house with the kraft faced aluminized Mylar and got a 20 degree drop on a hot, sunny day. When my own house got redecked and a new roof, I had the roofer use OSB with the radiant barrier. Sun something or other I think. I don't think I got a 20 degree reduction, but it paid for its self pretty fast. If I was building new, I could have downsized the AC


My new house is fully spray foamed. 1" of closed and filled cell with open. 

I would bet money my light bill wouldn't be much different at all if I'd of sprayed the walls and done r38 blow in on the ceiling with radiant 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> really? poor drainage?


No - just 4 inch rain storms blow ruts in gravel. They are forceful rains

I box blade my driveway regular, and drag the gravel back up 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Parking lot is up in the air - I want to do concrete with a bunch of piped drains, but at 13-16k sq ft (need room for semis to pull in and turn around for deliveries it's about 50k even doing it ourselves. Asphault would be about 35k (a deal for sure) but needs maintenance
> 
> Probably have to bite the bullet and do concrete. May just build the parking lot for clients with a flagstone sidewalk and make the turn around and our parking gravel. We are getting a builders survey and my dad will draw it up and well decide
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Gravel sucks in the winter for snow plowi... never mind.


----------



## eastcoastjoe (Feb 27, 2019)

You won't remember the 15k in a few years. Go concrete, it's worth it in the long run. Gravel sucks if you can avoid it.

Every time I try and save money on a lesser product I regret it. I don't remember the money, just the lesser product that drives me nuts.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

my 2 cents....

concrete will crack & whatever drips/spills on it will stain it.

difficult to repair or clean chit off of it.

asphalt requires a little maintenance every few years, but it can be repaired and coated to look new again.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know the best technical solution for that site, but expansive clay cracks concrete drives all over Texas.

Concrete or tar, make it big enough and you'll be watching red tail hawks climb the thermal over the shop.:laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone do tar and chip down your way? The look of a stone driveway but everything stays in place.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Parking lot for me would be asphalt. With a proper stone base it will last for a long long time. Seal coating every 5-10 years isn't that big a deal to me. Plus for us in Ohio, the black top warms up with the sun and will melt off some snow... obviously not a concern for you. 

All that said my shop lot is stone...lol ...I can't afford asphalt...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Anyone do tar and chip down your way? The look of a stone driveway but everything stays in place.


Not to my knowledge 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Not to my knowledge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




There you go. Add it to your repertoire.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I see my SIL added power shades....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I was not aware of this change order lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I see my SIL added power shades....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Jaws said:


> I was not aware of this change order lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


SIL? Didn't know you had a daughter old enough to have a SIL... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

KAP said:


> SIL? Didn't know you had a daughter old enough to have a SIL... :whistling :laughing:


Hopefully when I do hes not picking colors, tile and power shades lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

What SF do you use?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> What SF do you use?


Sf?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

spray foam


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> spray foam


On this just straight open cell in the walls and blow in r 38 in the ceiling

Normally an inch of closed on the whole envelope and then fill in the cavity with open 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Drywall has a number of textures for samples and is primed with Wasatch and painted the ceilings with 2 coats of flat white. 

Now the Parade is over we will start cabinets and trim. 

With what we did this for price wise I am looking at lots in three locations this week for specs. Try to do one next summer right after we finish my brothers new pad. Should be able to net 70-90k after closing/realtor fees if we do it the same way. That pays for half of a duplex lol. Keeps the bags on a little too


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks like sandstone for wainscott. Ripping radiata pine to make ship lap for that wall with the entrance door. Probably garapa, tigerwood or Camaru for the entrance porch


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mix of alder, oak and paint grade. The little corner cabinet with three drawers and shelves above is the only cabinet I put in my personal office. It will have a marble top and dark stain. Not sure what amanda picked for the other stuff. 

The desk is my dads, he left room for nap couch lol. I decided to bring my granite desk from home and buy a partners desk for the home office


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

So we left it for basically two months wo th hunting and holidays


Back to sinking cash lol

Mesquite wainscott. 

Bench built out of scraps.

Kitchenette/coffee bar

Still contemplating a paint grade wainscott in the conference room

My countertop contractor talked me into putting a quartz or granite top on a table base in the conference Room for right now, eventually may replace with the spralted pecan table I want to build by now wife wants that table at our house lol

May eliminate the prickly Cyprus ceiling in entry, seems a bit much. Will do a beam though









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The spralted pecan floating vanity. Will be suspended from wall mounted Cleats, the metal plate welded to the rods for a shelf 

Goes in powder bath









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Crowns up. Cedar beam to terminate wainscott. 

Base board in main reception are custom milled 10" left over from a house









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

John, that pecan slab is beautiful! where did you source it? 

That's going to be a centerpiece for sure!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

AustinDB said:


> John, that pecan slab is beautiful! where did you source it?
> 
> That's going to be a centerpiece for sure!


We cut it down to build an award winning addition in 2012. First big remodel

Milled it up 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> We cut it down to build an award winning addition in 2012. First big remodel
> 
> Milled it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


The only award I ever got was 2nd place in the Pinewood Derby. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> The only award I ever got was 2nd place in the Pinewood Derby. :laughing:


I never won a Pinewood Derby lol

That remodel won Best Addition, Best Design/Build, Best Kitchen, Best Craftsmanship, Best of Show. Remodelers Showcase 

Went into the Parade of Homes after that 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wifey wants to replace the kitchen table with it 

The mesquite wainscott is also off a tree we cut down









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

EricBrancard said:


> The only award I ever got was 2nd place in the Pinewood Derby. :laughing:


I got 1st for most creative but I think my car placed last in speed. I vaguely recall it being called FAScar/FADcar though.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

AustinDB said:


> John, that pecan slab is beautiful! where did you source it?
> 
> That's going to be a centerpiece for sure!


The only place I ever got pecan from was that red cedar mill out in Bastrop, Wamplers sp? Cool office they have, all the trim they had milled out of aromatic cedar. I use to go fairly often to get cedar post for peeled post. 

I agree very beautiful wood. I built some stairs with 4x12 pecan slabs for treads we got from that place. 

Extra cool you saved & milled those logs John now to be used in your office.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Getting closer. Counters should be in soon









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My office is the tan one with oak corner cabinet. My SIL is a very cheery person and one can tell that by her office color lol









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice John. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My mom's desk. Should be finished soon









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

It still lacks the raised panels 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

nice looking desk. staining it?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

AustinDB said:


> nice looking desk. staining it?


Yep

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Cleaners are in there cleaning. Move in next week. Power blinds install next week.. Just got to finish the stuff outside now









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Confrence table is Porcelian on an oak base. The rest granites









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------

